

After 2 years, the worst Kickstarter campaign ever just came to an end (CST-01) - brock_r
http://www.wareable.com/crowdfund/after-two-years-the-worst-kickstarter-campaign-ever-just-came-to-an-end-1250

======
whitecat
This was not the worst campaign ever. They were posting updates often. They
were communicating with their backers. Granted it ran over like many other
campaigns. But they posted often about updates and what was happening.

Touchtime is much worse than this. Though some of the backers did get a watch
but not all of them. They did not stay in contact with the backers. Contacting
them about getting your device is impossible.

